# Quinn Bill



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

By Associated Press and Boston.com, 04/28/03 


Hundreds of police officers lobbied Massachusetts legislators today to protest efforts to cut a program that boosts the pay of officers who earn college degrees.

The officers gathered on Boston Common and then marched to the nearby State House.

A House budget plan would trim $9 million from the education bonus system known as the Quinn Bill.

Other lawmakers are pushing bills and amendments that would eliminate the program entirely, saying the state can not afford it under current financial conditions.

But police say the program helps boost the quality of law enforcement.

About 12,000 local and state police officers have used the Quinn Bill to receive lucrative salary increases.

A study commissioned in 2001 by the state Board of Higher Education called the program a "cash cow" that had no impact on the quality of policing.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

I think that the Quinn bill is a very good thiing. For what kind of job we do its kinda nice to have an extra. Just like having details, its an extra part of the job for Police to have. For what we deal with day in and day out why should they want to take that away from us. I think all the people that are against details and the Quinn bill would not complain if they were on the job.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

No one will ever complain of a benefit. The issue here is at what cost is it worth to have such a benefit. Every time a town/city agrees to pay increases, so does the cost of funding the "Bill." It is exponential math, sooner or later, it will be priced out completely unless a compromise is reached. Tax payers are starting to do the math, especially now, during our economic spiral. Families are looking to where every dollar is being spent. It may be a benefit to "us", but not "them."


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I would agree to a flat rate Quinn Bill such as $2500 for A.S., $5000 for B.S. and $7500 for M.A. and even $10000 for J.D. It's fair and it could be revisited every couple of years for increases. I know officers on some departments making $30K a year on just Quinn Bill money. That's ridiculuous.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I think the civil service hiring practises for POs should be changed not the Quin Bill. I think if the people of the commonwealth want their police officers educated then they should at least require them to have an associates or a bachelors degree before they get hired. The Environmental Police have that requirement.
Just my opinion


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if Firefighters get increase pay for having a AA or Ba degree?


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

The reality is that an educated officer could be a plus to any department. But alot of officers went out and got sham degrees for the $$ and for no other reason. 
Nobody would be looking at this hard at cutting the Quinn bill if it held up under scrutiny.


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

Does anyone know where you can get a list of the colleges that fall under the quinn bill. Thanks


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont believe there is one, CP are not considered police until a political leader needs a favor to get their brat son or daughter off of charges you arrested them for.

Seriously though, I dont think there is any college offering the Quinn Bill


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

erose527 said:


> Does anyone know where you can get a list of the colleges that fall under the quinn bill. Thanks


I don't think any college would ever give incentives for gaining education when they give you education for free anyways.....


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

That is not true, we get an educational incentive plus they for us to get an education. In 2003 an officer with an associates degree (or 15 years of service) will receive $1,250, $1,750 for a bachelors degree and $2,250 for a masters degree and each will increase another $200 in 2004. Also under TAP (Tuition Assistant Plan) we receive up to a maximum reimbursement of $5,250 a fiscal year. And I am sure that there are several other college departments that receive an educational incentive.


----------

